
A test to detect basic errors in scientific papers - bainsfather
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21700620-surprisingly-simple-test-check-research-papers-errors-come-again
======
brudgers
Paper preprint _The GRIM test: A simple technique detects numerous anomalies
in the reporting of results in psychology_ :

[https://peerj.com/preprints/2064v1/](https://peerj.com/preprints/2064v1/)

